# moving out of China



## GrumpyBrit (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi there, 

My wife and I are moving back to the UK soon and she would like to move her savings. 

Which is the best legal way to do this? any one have experience of this? I know restrictions are tight.

Cheers!


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Bring as much cash as you legally can, put the rest into a £/RMB or €/RMB account and get a certificate from your employer the money is after taxes. With the certificate you can transfer all. Alternative is asking trusted Chinese nationals to manually change RMB to USD and send those by money transfer.


----------



## GrumpyBrit (Apr 29, 2015)

Cheers cschrd2


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

And now is the time to do it. The £/CNY is so low at the moment. You get more £'s for less RMB's.

The value of my UK pensions have dropped 10% since I moved here in 2009.

Of course if the UK votes to exit the EU in June it could drop more (hopefully on a temporary basis).

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## GrumpyBrit (Apr 29, 2015)

Cool  don't feel so dubious about it now.


----------

